
Reddit Still Hosts Links to Russian Propaganda Sites - shaki-dora
https://www.wired.com/story/reddit-russian-propaganda/
======
prepend
“The most popular articles posted by these accounts racked up dozens of
comments and hundreds of upvotes, ”

So what? It seems like this is a pretty small about of interaction. Hundreds
of upvotes is nothing especially if you are troll powered as many of those are
probably fake.

The whole point of Reddit (and many other sites) is that there’s lots of noise
and junk and it gets filtered out by community. Asking why there are crappy
articles on it allowed is odd. Russian trolls get to post junk just as much as
Coca Cola and Disney and all the other organized AstroTurf social media
campaigns.

Is the change here to create a ban list of every troll and potential troll and
stop them shitposting?

~~~
amastilovic
The desired change is most probably to enable banning "trolls" and then slowly
update the definition of a troll so they could ban wrongthink.

~~~
prepend
Isn’t it settled though that banning trolls doesn’t accomplish the intended
purpose of stopping bad conversations?

If the intention is to ban wrongthink, wouldn’t society be improved by banning
Coke for example since their trolls (ads) lead to increased obesity?

~~~
amastilovic
I think "trolls" are absolutely necessary and wouldn't support banning any of
them. I see I got downvoted (probably by someone who identifies themselves
with the current propaganda cycle) but I'm pretty sure I'm correct in thinking
that companies supposedly offering salvation from the trolls are really doing
it to open the doors for much broader censorship. It's a typical playbook,
invent a fictitious enemy and then offer censorship tools to be accepted by
general public. Once that happens, the criteria slowly and quietly converts
into something much more sinister. Communists have been doing it for decades.

------
darepublic
Last time I created a throw away account on reddit the recommended subreddits
for me were r/communism101, r/fuckthealtright, r/communism, r/completeanarchy
and a subreddit on crypto.

~~~
sincerely
I'm pretty sure the recommended subreddits when you make a new account are
based on your browser's reddit activity.

------
sincerely
I can’t convince myself that this is a problem. How much US propaganda is
linked to on reddit?

------
trendia
If you want to see evidence of corporate propaganda on Reddit, see
www.reddit.com/r/hailcorporate

They definitely have some false positives, but they also have examples of
absolutely ridiculous and obvious campaigns

